# ISP Config



## fireport (23. Dez. 2007)

Hallo zusammen versuche seit einiger Zeit ISP Config auf einen Server zu installieren aber es will einfach nicht gelingen.

Eckdaten : 

Debian 3.1
Apache 2
PHP 5.2.4
mysql 5

Die installation von ISP config bricht an folgender Stelle ab :

```
ext/mysql/.libs/php_mysql.o(.text+0x407): In function `zm_startup_mysql':
/opt/isp/compile_aps/php-5.2.4/ext/mysql/php_mysql.c:404: undefined reference to `mysql_server_init'
ext/mysql/.libs/php_mysql.o(.text+0x427): In function `zm_shutdown_mysql':
/opt/isp/compile_aps/php-5.2.4/ext/mysql/php_mysql.c:423: undefined reference to `mysql_server_end'
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
make: *** [sapi/cli/php] Fehler 1
ERROR: Could not make PHP
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âbinaries/aps.tar.gzâ nicht mÃ¶glich: No such file or directory
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âbinaries/spamassassin.tar.gzâ nicht mÃ¶glich: No such file or directory
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âbinaries/uudeview.tar.gzâ nicht mÃ¶glich: No such file or directory
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âbinaries/clamav.tar.gzâ nicht mÃ¶glich: No such file or directory
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âbinaries/cronologâ nicht mÃ¶glich: No such file or directory
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âbinaries/cronosplitâ nicht mÃ¶glich: No such file or directory
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âbinaries/ispconfig_tcpserverâ nicht mÃ¶glich: No such file or directory
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âbinaries/zipâ nicht mÃ¶glich: No such file or directory
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âbinaries/unzipâ nicht mÃ¶glich: No such file or directory
tar: spamassassin.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausfÃ¼hren.: No such file or directory
tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch.
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âspamassassinâ nicht mÃ¶glich: No such file or directory
tar: uudeview.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausfÃ¼hren.: No such file or directory
tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch.
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âuudeviewâ nicht mÃ¶glich: No such file or directory
tar: clamav.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausfÃ¼hren.: No such file or directory
tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch.
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âclamavâ nicht mÃ¶glich: No such file or directory
tar: aps.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausfÃ¼hren.: No such file or directory
tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch.
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.
./setup2: line 873: ispconfig_tmp/php/bin/php: No such file or directory
ERROR: Das mitgelieferte PHP-Binary funktioniert auf Ihrem System nicht! Die Installation bricht hier ab!
```
wäre sehr schön wenn mir jemand bei diesem problem helfen könnte.

Gruß Fireport


----------



## Till (24. Dez. 2007)

Hast Du Deinen Server exact wie im perfect setup howto beschrieben installiert? Wenn nicht, gehe bitte das Howto mal durch und sieh nach, ob Du auch alle notwendigen Pakete installiert hast inkl. die development pakete für die mysql libraries passend Zu Deiner mysql version.


----------



## fireport (24. Dez. 2007)

habe ispconfig nun mehr oder weniger installiert er hat leider die SQL daten nicht importiert wollte es deinstallieren und es kommt folgender fehler 

/root/ispconfig/uninstall

Warning: mysql_fetch_array(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL result resource in /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.inc.php on line 47
No results found!

gibt es eine möglichkeit diese nachträglich per hand einzuspielen oder sontiges ?

bin für jede Hilfestellung dankbar

Gruß Fireport


----------



## Till (25. Dez. 2007)

Deinstallier ISPConfig bitte mit den Folgenden Befehlen:

/etc/init.d/ispconfig_server stop
rm -rf /root/ispconfig
rm -rf /home/admispconfig

Dann lösche die MySQL Datebnaknk.

Wenn Du jetzt ISPConfig neu installierst, stell sicher dass:

a) Kiene MySQL Datenbank mit dem Namen existirt, den Du im ISPConfig Installer angibst.
b) Du einen MySQL User verwendest, der die gleichen Rechte wie der MySQL root User hat.
c) Dein MySQL Passwort keine Sonderzeichen beinhaltet, die von der Shell als Befehle interpretiert werden können.


----------



## fireport (26. Dez. 2007)

Hallo Till,

das hat wunderbar funktioniert konnte auch neu installieren....

um den Fehler weiter zu konkretisieren hier mein Log

Domain und Ipadressen habe ich mit beispieldaten hier ersetzt.


```
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âbinaries/ispconfig_tcpserverâ nicht mÃ¶glich: No such                     file or directory
mv: Verschieben von âbinaries/zipâ nach âispconfig/tools/zip/zipâ nicht mÃ¶glich                    : No such file or directory
mv: Verschieben von âbinaries/unzipâ nach âispconfig/tools/unzip/unzipâ nicht mÃ                    ¶glich: No such file or directory
mv: Verschieben von âspamassassinâ nach âispconfig/tools/spamassassinâ nicht mÃ¶                    glich: No such file or directory
mv: Verschieben von âuudeviewâ nach âispconfig/tools/uudeviewâ nicht mÃ¶glich: N                    o such file or directory
mv: Verschieben von âclamavâ nach âispconfig/tools/clamavâ nicht mÃ¶glich: No su                    ch file or directory
Alle Voraussetzungen erfuellt.
Here we go...
Wie heisst der MySQL-Server?localhost
OK
Wie heisst der MySQL-User?dbuser
Wie heisst das MySQL-Passwort?
OK
Vergeben Sie einen Namen für die ISPConfig-Datenbank (z.B. db_ispconfig):db_ispc                    onfig
Geben Sie die IP-Adresse des ISPConfig-Webs an (z.B. 192.168.0.1):192.168.0.1
OK
Geben Sie den Host-Namen an (z.B. www):mydomain
Geben Sie die Domain an (z.B. xyz.de):mydomain
OK

cp: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âispconfig/*â nicht mÃ¶glich: No such file or directory
chown: Zugriff auf â/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/backupâ nicht mÃ¶glich: No such                     file or directory
chmod: Zugriff auf â/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/backupâ nicht mÃ¶glich: No such                     file or directory
chmod: Zugriff auf â/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/tcpserver/ispconfig_tcpse                    rverâ nicht mÃ¶glich: No such file or directory
chown: Zugriff auf â/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/tcpserver/ispconfig_tcpse                    rverâ nicht mÃ¶glich: No such file or directory
Connected successfully to MySQL server
chmod: Zugriff auf âdb_ispconfig.sqlâ nicht mÃ¶glich: No such file or directory
sh: line 1: db_ispconfig.sql: No such file or directory
Neustart einiger Dienste...
Stopping mail transport agent: Postfix.
Starting mail transport agent: Postfix.
Restarting ProFTPD ftp daemon.proftpd.
..proftpd.
 done.
Starting ISPConfig system...
Apache/1.3.39 mod_ssl/2.8.30 (Pass Phrase Dialog)
Some of your private key files are encrypted for security reasons.
In order to read them you have to provide us with the pass phrases.

Server mydomain:81 (RSA)
Enter pass phrase:

Ok: Pass Phrase Dialog successful.
/root/ispconfig/httpd/bin/apachectl startssl: httpd started

Warning: mysql_fetch_array(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL result reso                    urce in /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.inc.php on line 47
No results found!ISPConfig system is now up and running!
Herzlichen Glueckwunsch! Ihr ISPConfig-System ist jetzt installiert. Falls Sie Q                    uota nachinstalliert haben, fuehren Sie noch die in der Installationsanleitung b                    eschriebenen Schritte durch. Ansonsten ist Ihr System jetzt ohne Reboot einsatzb                    ereit.
Bitte gehen Sie mit Ihrem Browser auf

https://mydomain:81

und loggen sich ein:
Benutzername: admin
Passwort: admin
```

Danke für schonmal für den nächsten Hilfeansatz.


----------



## Till (27. Dez. 2007)

Da müssen irgendwelche Fehler im Output sein, vor den Zeilen Die Du gepostet hast. um den Fehler lokalisieren zu können benötige ich die erste Fehlermeldung.

Schau bitte nochmal in das perfect setup und gehe alle schritte nochmal durch. Wenn Du Deinen Server entsprechend konfiguriert hast, lässt sich ISPConfig fehlerfrei installieren.


----------



## fireport (27. Dez. 2007)

Hallo Till,

also nun hab ich den fehler gefunden.

ISP config läuft einwandfrei...

ISPConfig machte bei mir Probleme mit dem Apache2 da ich noch einen Apache 1.3 zusätzlich laufen hatte. ISPconfig hat configs für Apache1.3 geändert aber Https via Apache2.0 angesprochen warum auch immer. Curious. Naja ich möchte mich für deine Hilfe an dieser Stelle bedanken.

Vielleicht noch ein Tipp von dir ? wie erstelle ich ein neues RSA Zertifikat ?

Gruß Fireport


----------



## Till (27. Dez. 2007)

> Vielleicht noch ein Tipp von dir ? wie erstelle ich ein neues RSA Zertifikat ?


Für was brauchst Du es denn? Wenn es für eine Webseite ist, geh auf den SSL-Reiter der Webseite, füll die Felder aus, wähle als Aktion dass Du ein Zertifikat erzeugen möchtest und klick auf speichern.


----------



## fireport (28. Dez. 2007)

Ich habe die Standanddaten bei der Installation übernommen und würde nun gerne meine eigenen eintragen. Standard ist ja "Snakeoil" u.s.w.


----------



## Till (29. Dez. 2007)

Das ISPConfig SSL Cert kannst Du wie folgt neu erstellen:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showpost.php?p=358&postcount=4


----------



## hahni (9. Jan. 2008)

Den oben beschriebenen Fehler bekomme ich übrigens auch beim Update von 2.2.18 auf 2.2.19:

---
./setup2: line 873: ispconfig_tmp/php/bin/php: No such file or directory
---

Also muss die Konfiguration des Servers schon einmal gepasst haben!


----------



## hahni (9. Jan. 2008)

bei mir sieht das prot so aus:

---
checking for gcc bug PR28045... configure: error: your compiler has gcc PR28045 bug, use a different compiler, see http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=28045
ERROR: Could not configure ClamAV
cd: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
mv: Aufruf von stat für „binaries/aps.tar.gz“ nicht möglich: No such file or directory
mv: Aufruf von stat für „binaries/spamassassin.tar.gz“ nicht möglich: No such file or directory
mv: Aufruf von stat für „binaries/uudeview.tar.gz“ nicht möglich: No such file or directory
mv: Aufruf von stat für „binaries/clamav.tar.gz“ nicht möglich: No such file or directory
mv: Aufruf von stat für „binaries/cronolog“ nicht möglich: No such file or directory
mv: Aufruf von stat für „binaries/cronosplit“ nicht möglich: No such file or directory
mv: Aufruf von stat für „binaries/ispconfig_tcpserver“ nicht möglich: No such file or directory
mv: Aufruf von stat für „binaries/zip“ nicht möglich: No such file or directory
mv: Aufruf von stat für „binaries/unzip“ nicht möglich: No such file or directory
tar: spamassassin.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausführen.: No such file or directory
tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch.
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.
mv: Aufruf von stat für „spamassassin“ nicht möglich: No such file or directory
tar: uudeview.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausführen.: No such file or directory
tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch.
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.
mv: Aufruf von stat für „uudeview“ nicht möglich: No such file or directory
tar: clamav.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausführen.: No such file or directory
tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch.
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.
mv: Aufruf von stat für „clamav“ nicht möglich: No such file or directory
tar: aps.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausführen.: No such file or directory
tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch.
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.
./setup2: line 873: ispconfig_tmp/php/bin/php: No such file or directory
ERROR: Das mitgelieferte PHP-Binary funktioniert auf Ihrem System nicht! Die Installation bricht hier ab!
---


----------



## Till (9. Jan. 2008)

Bitte erst mal im Forum suchen:

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=232

oder gleich hier:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19222


----------



## hahni (9. Jan. 2008)

Nun habe ich aber den Stand, dass ISPConfig eine Neuinstallation durchführt! Sind nun all meine Daten (passwd etc.) verloren?


----------



## Till (9. Jan. 2008)

Zitat von hahni:


> Nun habe ich aber den Stand, dass ISPConfig eine Neuinstallation durchführt! Sind nun all meine Daten (passwd etc.) verloren?


Das kann nicht sein, wenn Du wie in dem Post beschrieben den Befehl:

mkdir /root/ispconfig

vorher ausgeführt hast. Wenn nicht, solltest Du die Installation sofort mit strg + c abbrechen.


----------



## hahni (9. Jan. 2008)

Das habe ich auch getan und zwar dann, als ich nach dem 2. Apache-Cert gefragt wurde! Zu spät? Was soll ich sicherheitshalber noch retten, wenn es noch was zu retten gibt?


----------



## hahni (9. Jan. 2008)

Nachdem im "/root/ispconfig" nix ausser dem sslcert-verzeichnis steht, sehe ich schwarz...


----------



## Till (9. Jan. 2008)

Zitat von hahni:


> Das habe ich auch getan und zwar dann, als ich nach dem 2. Apache-Cert gefragt wurde! Zu spät? Was soll ich sicherheitshalber noch retten, wenn es noch was zu retten gibt?


Das muss vor dem Update ausgeführt werden.


----------



## Till (9. Jan. 2008)

Zitat von hahni:


> Nachdem im "/root/ispconfig" nix ausser dem sslcert-verzeichnis steht, sehe ich schwarz...


Wieso, in dem Verzeichnis stehen keine Konfig Dateien. Wenn es jetzt ein /root/ispconfig Verzeichnis gibt, entpacke das installer tar.gz nochmal neu und rufe setup auf. Der ISPConfig installer ist recht robust und repariert das wieder, solange Du nicht die mysql Datenbank gelöscht hast.


----------



## hahni (9. Jan. 2008)

Und nun? Wie kann ich jetzt noch Schaden begrenzen? Ich habe ein Backup der "passwd" und der "shadow" gemacht! An die MySQL-Datenbank komme ich nicht mehr ran, oder? Wenn ich eine Neuinstallation ausführe (oder es muss), was ist noch zu sichern und wie ist sonst vorzugehen?


----------



## Till (9. Jan. 2008)

Siehe voriger Post. Einfach neu entpacken und setup aufrufen. Pass aber auf dass das /root/ispconfig Verzeichnis da ist, es kann leer sein, aber es muss vorhanden sein.


----------



## hahni (9. Jan. 2008)

Ähm, weiter als bis zu dem zweiten Apache-Cert bin ich nicht gegangen und habe dann abgebrochen. Wenn dann die Datenbank noch nicht gelöscht wurde (ich jedenfalls habe es nicht getan), müsste sie noch da sein und nicht überschrieben worden sein, oder? Also soll ich mich durch die Neuinstallation nicht irritieren lassen?


----------



## Till (9. Jan. 2008)

> Also soll ich mich durch die Neuinstallation nicht irritieren lassen?


Bist Du denn sicher, dass es überhaupt eine Neuinstallation war? Das Update kompiliert auch alles neu. Nur wenn er Dich nach postfix etc. am Anfang vor dem kompilieren fragt, ist es eine Neuinstallation.


----------



## hahni (9. Jan. 2008)

Genau das hat das System getan!
Jetzt, wo das Verzeichnis existierte, kam wieder die Meldung mit dem Upgrade!
Allerdings nun auch die Fehlermeldung, dass das Cert nicht kopiert werden kann, weil das Verzeichnis schon existiert!


----------



## Till (9. Jan. 2008)

> Allerdings nun auch die Fehlermeldung, dass das Cert nicht kopiert werden kann, weil das Verzeichnis schon existiert!


Das ist kein Problem. Im Zweifelsfall musst Du nur das Cert neu erstellen:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showpost.php?p=358&postcount=4


----------



## hahni (9. Jan. 2008)

Das kann ich ja zudem eh noch machen!
Jetzt jedenfalls scheint das Update zu funktionieren! Jedenfalls wurde es als Update deklariert!


----------



## hahni (9. Jan. 2008)

Das Cert habe ich rein vorsorglich noch einmal neu generiert! Hat funktioniert! Die Daten sind auch noch alle da! Scheine noch einmal Glück gehabt zu haben! Besten Dank, Till!


----------



## hahni (10. Jan. 2008)

Habe noch mal ausführlichst ISPConfig getestet und das Setup noch einmal durchlaufen lassen. Ausserdem die Certs neu erzeugt und die Datenbank gecheckt! Es ist - Gott sei Dank - doch alles im grünen Bereich!

Wofür ist eigentlich der neue User "ispconfigend", der nach dem Update direkt im "passwd"-File drinnen steht?


----------



## Till (10. Jan. 2008)

> Wofür ist eigentlich der neue User "ispconfigend", der nach dem Update direkt im "passwd"-File drinnen steht?


ISPConfig braucht zum Anlegen von usern einen freien Bereich mit userID's, die fortlaufend sind. Der User ispconfigend begrenzt den Bereich, indem er eine Userid >= 20000 belegt, so dass falls man später einen User manuell anlegt, dieser eine Userid > 20000 erhält und nicht im für ISPConfig reservierten Bereich 10000 - 20000 liegt.


----------



## hahni (10. Jan. 2008)

Ich habe die Zertifikat wie in der Anleitung beschrieben wieder erstellt. Dort werden ja Passwörter benötigt, da anschließend wieder rausextrahiert werden. Sind diese dann definitiv nicht mehr ermittelbar?


----------

